# faire un tabac



## anneta

Qué significa la expresión: " *faire un tabac" ?. *Este es el contexto de la frase:" L'attraction qui fait un véritable tabac...."

  saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour

Faire un tabac

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## anneta

Hola Cinthya ! gracias por tu respuesta pero no me has dicho qué significa.
  Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...

Perdón: tener mucho éxito sobre todo de público y en la prensa.
Si hablo de libros, puedo decir que "El código Da Vinci" _a fait un tabac_, pero nunca diría que La Biblía (libro más vendido según muchas estadísticas) _a fait un tabac_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## anneta

Gracias Cintia por tu respuesta! Era lo que yo creía.

  Saludos


----------



## xavala83

Bonjour!!
Alguien me podría traducir al castellano esta frase? No tiene contexto, es simplemente una cita de una crítica de una obra de teatro? 

"Gazon béni, public ravi, devrait *faire un tabac*!" 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Talant

Buenas Xavala:

"Faire un tabac" es una frase hecha que significa "forrarse" en sentido monetario

Saludos


----------



## xavala83

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Me estoy dando cuenta que hemos explicado la expresión pero no hemos dado con una traducción.
Quizá en algunos contextos se podrá traducir por _sonado/ sonada_:
- le concert de X a fait un tabac = el concierto de X ha sido sonado
- la parution du livre fera un tabac = la publicación del libro será sonada.

Pero espera otras ideas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
"qui fait un véritable tabac" = que arrasa, 

Saludos


----------



## totor

O también *ha sido un éxito total*.


----------



## merisue

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
hola...

¿sabéis que significa la expresión "faire un tabac"?

Os contextualizo: "on a vraiment fait un tabac : on avait une bibliothèque, beaucoup de gens venaient emprunter des livres… on aidait éventuellement pour avoir des consultations pour avortement"

gracias de antemano y ¡feliz 2008!


----------



## Clicko

FranParis said:


> Faire un tabac es tener un grand succeso..


_Faire un tabac_ es tener *mucho éxito*...


----------



## Paquita

Tal vez = hemos arrasado....


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour :

On peut quand même "faire tout un tabac" de quelque chose et là oui, on en fait alors tout un scandale, tout une affaire.
http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/faire-un-tabac.php
Voir "compléments"

Un "tout" qui fait peut-être alors toute la différence... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Schrift

*nueva pregunta
Hilo fusionado*​
Hola quisiera saber si la palabre tabac tiene otro significado aparte de tabaco.

Por que en esta frase no queda muy bien " La chanteuse américaine fait un tabac chez les ados"

Si alguien me puede ayudar...Por favor.


----------



## Enterraor

Podría traducirse como "La cantante americana tiene mucho éxito entre los adolescentes" o "...es un bombazo entre los adolescentes"


----------



## Vergari

Hola Schrift:

Mira el CNRTL para ojear los otros significados de _tabac _(atención existen dos entradas, la segunda de las cuales dice): 
*B. −* _Fam._ _(Faire) un tabac_. Obtenir un grand succès. _Le premier long métrage de Frank C. fit un tabac au Festival de Cannes_ (_Le Nouvel Observateur_, 8 nov. 1976 ds Gilb. 1980).

Saludos


----------



## Schrift

Gracias por las respuestas ya me quedo muy claro el sentido de la palabra tabac.


----------



## gretina

nueva pregunta
Hilo unido​


Hola, me gustaria que alguien me tradujera al español la expresión "faire un tabac". 

El contexto es el mundo de la decoración, y el extracto del artículo es el siguiente:

"... avec le 42% des Français qui n'ont pas la chance d'avoir un jardin, le besoin de verdure n'a jamais été si fort. Désormais reconnues pour leur capacité à dépolluer l'air de nos maisons, les plantes font un tabac..."


----------



## Paquita

Hola Gretina:
Bienvenida entre nosotros.

Como lo verás, esta pregunta ha recibido ya respuestas.

Si se trata solo de una presentación, ya tienes tu respuesta.

Si se trata de traducir, pienso que hay además un juego de palabras entre plantes y tabac y otro de ideas con la contaminación del aire ...por el tabaco.

________
He unido tu pregunta a las que existían ya. Piensa en buscar en el foro a partir de nuestro diccionario (arriba) o de la herramienta de búsqueda (a la derecha) antes de lanzar una pregunta. Gracias. Paquita (mod)


----------

